# My Borders Bucks Issue



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I rarely use the email account that my borders rewards card is attatched to so now I get my coupons until they expire. Then today I finally checked my aol account for the first time in a month and a half...I had five borders bucks to spend. I was so happy cuz I could have gotten another cute notebook or a magazine without spending my own money. I just printed the coupon out and noticed it expires today. If I only had open the email a couple hours earilier I could have ran to borders...sigh. I wish I could use my borders bucks for my kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I wish I could use my borders bucks for my kindle


I wish I could use my amazon gift card for an Oberon cover!! 

Sorry you missed out on your coupon!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was hoping for that off chance that someone would tell me that I was able to use my borders buck on Amazon due to some kind of partnership. lol. I was up until midnight trying to figure out what could I order with 5 bucks, which is about nothing I couldn't get for free free feedbooks or some other site like it.


----------

